# Nicoticket May or May Not Release Recipes



## rogue zombie (16/2/17)

I wouldn't get too excited about the recipes getting released...
​_S0URCE: Reddit

Quoting from ECF forum: 

-start-_​
_"With regard to the recipes, the deal was IF I cleared out ALL my inventory THEN I would post some of my recipes. We fell waaaay short - I put 15000 bottles in a dumpster. I can officially say I have thrown away more liquid than several people could vape in a lifetime. /sigh I'll probably post some recipes anyway - still haven't decided.
_​
_All in all, very proud of our run. We lasted a few days longer than Provari (RIP). 3.5+ years! By any measure, Nicoticket was a huge success and YOU played a huge part in that."

-end-
_
I personally bought a shit load of Nickoticket, and wouldve loved a "freekin bone" been tossed my way. Just one recipe wouldve been a nice 'thank you'.
​


----------



## Spydro (16/2/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about the recipes getting released...
> ​_S0URCE: Reddit
> 
> Quoting from ECF forum:
> ...




Very typical of Clark. I canned NicoTicket a long time ago after I learned his true colors during a long phone call between us. Feel the same about ProVape because I had the inside track with the powers to be there (spent at least 12-15 hours on the phone with one of them). I don't/won't miss either of them. But I'll say no more about either company.


----------



## picautomaton (24/2/17)

On one site there was a thread where they were counting down the last available stock of Wakonda and the rest were going to China. Now he says he dumped a load of juice in the dumpster, odd


----------



## Dubz (24/2/17)

Why would he toss 15000 bottles when he could donate it to the armed forces or some other charity?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/17)

Dubz said:


> Why would he toss 15000 bottles when he could donate it to the armed forces or some other charity?



That would've been a very cool thing to do.

Oh well, keep the damn recipes.

I salute the US companies that closed shop and released their recipes. That's the stylish thing to have done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/2/17)

Again, very typical of him.

I still have a sealed bottle of Wakonda in my freeze that dates from way, way, way back in my Wakonda Warrior days. It serves as a reminder of what he and many other premade liquid vendors really are.

Somewhere in my old DIY notes I had a clone recipe for it at one time... but I never mixed it myself (I don't DIY the recipes of other folks).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (24/2/17)

Sounds like some history there. @Spydro what in your opinion are eliquid vendors, as you alluded to them being "something" in your prior post.

I read some posts on Reddit by Clark and he says he didn't release the recipes because he does his own extractions and they won't be viable to replicate by most.


----------

